# What does this mean for Lee?



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

Randolph is a 35-37 minute guy. Anybody think David is thrilled with this move? Twelve minutes available unless he plays SF. Somebody will have to go.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

It means the Knicks will go small and Lee will still play 28-32 minutes off the bench. It shouldn't matter what it means for Lee, as long as the team improves.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*I really don't see where we improve*

as a team. Lee is a much better rebounder. Randolph is much slower and will hamper the running game. He'll have to share the paint with Curry (which will hinder both). Randolph is a horrible defender which is the last thing Curry needs next to him. How does he make us better? If Frye was our center...absolutely, but with Eddy, it just doesn't make sense.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: I really don't see where we improve*

Frye wasn't doing **** either, so it's a toss up. I'm not going to sit here and complain.....until Isiah's full plans are unleashed and evaluated.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: I really don't see where we improve*



alphaorange said:


> as a team. Lee is a much better rebounder. Randolph is much slower and will hamper the running game. He'll have to share the paint with Curry (which will hinder both). Randolph is a horrible defender which is the last thing Curry needs next to him. How does he make us better? If Frye was our center...absolutely, but with Eddy, it just doesn't make sense.


Maybe Zbo comes off the bench??

Zbo has developed into a very good midrange player....

curious move,but you knew Frye was a goner the second we signed randolph morris


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

you dont need a tradition small, it's not like the knicks have a lock down guy to dfend the opposing small anyway. Lee will get his minutes.....let's just hope eddy curry doesnt get an ego trip cause a 20-10 guy is coming to town. Personally i'd ship his *** out the way kobe wanted bynum out. Maybe Zach can give eddy some tips on how to rebound the ball. I still cant believe portland took francis' crap contract. THey'd be lucky if he logs 60 games next year. At least he'll be a veteran prescence.

WOnder how isiah will find minutes for everybody
PG: Marbury, Nate, Mardy, dickau
SG: QRich, Fred Joens, crawford
SF: Jeffries, CHandler, balkman
PF: Lee, Randolph, Morris
C: Eddy ,Jerome
that's a lot to juggle and i'm probably missing people too. Looks like some of these people are headed to the nbdl or be released or traded.


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

I like this trade. Channing had his time, and didnt do well. Francis is through. I just dont know how Curry and Randolph will be together.


----------



## reives21 (Jan 14, 2003)

I think lee will still get his time to shine. Randolph is going to play both the 4 and the 5. 

Starters imo
1 Marbury
2 J Crawford
3 Q Richardson
4 Z. Randolph
5 E. Curry

When Curry gets tired Randolph will slide over to the 5 and Lee will fill in the 4 spot.

I just hope the Knicks backcourt can remain healthy this season. I just think Z. Randolphs presence is going to help E. Curry's game out so much and we will finally be able to make the playoffs. If the Cavaliers can when the east with that team we should at the very least make the playoffs.

I wonder if I. Thomas has any other trades up his sleeves.

Overall I think this was a steal for the Knicks, we dump S. Francis who was doing nothing for us and Frye who really didn't fit our system for a young star in Randolph (w/ potential off court problems but we'll worry about that if it ever occurs) Dickau a quality backup for Marbury and Fred Jones, I never really liked him but I guess its alright, much rather would have loved Martell Webster. So I. Thomas for now you get :clap:


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

da1nonly said:


> I like this trade. Channing had his time, and didnt do well. Francis is through. I just dont know how Curry and Randolph will be together.


I agree, I don't know how the two bubble butts will work for us in the front line or like another poster stated this move may just be a set up for a bigger trade. I'm just happy Frye is gone, he may be a better fit with Portland if they run some pick and rolls for him and I wish him luck.


----------



## 0oh_S0o_FreSh!! (Jun 3, 2006)

Lets, trade Marbury. I want Collins to play at the PG. put crawford at SG, sign and trade rashard lewis (Read in rumors) zach randolph and Curry. But imagine if we kept marbury, and we still had collins

PG:Marbury/Collins
SG:Crawford/Nate
SF:Lewis/Jeffries (qrich would prolyl go in a trade
PF:Randolph/Lee/Rose
C:Curry/Randolph/Morris/James

M just look at that 5. Delicious recipe for the playoffs


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

it means Isiah liked lee more than frye


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

USSKittyHawk said:


> I agree, I don't know how the two bubble butts will work for us in the front line or like another poster stated this move may just be a set up for a bigger trade. I'm just happy Frye is gone, he may be a better fit with Portland if they run some pick and rolls for him and I wish him luck.


Curry is untouchable, and I really dont think Zach will get traded. I think Frye will get little to no playing time, but wish him well too


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

Randolph is not just going to sit in the paint on offense. He has a large repertoire of moves, including a very good jumper. He will give Curry room to work. Also Lee will get his burn regardless.

This is a very dominant front line offensively. defensively, ehhh. At least Zach can rebound. The knicks just need to find a real backup center who can block shots now.....


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

IMO we got the better end of the trade. WE now have 2 low post scorers and those are hard to come by in the NBA now. We have one of the best frontcourts in teh East. IMO this is what the lineup should be...
PG-Marbury
SG-Richardson
SF-Jeffries
PF-Randolph
C-Curry
I say Jeffries starts because we need some defense in our lineup and Jeffries can guard the 2-5 positions pretty well.

our backups would be...
PG-Mardy/Nate
SG-Crawford/Jones
SF-Balkman/Chandler
PF-Lee/Rose
C-James/Morris

I think Dickau will be bought out or just released because that is a full 15 players without Dickau or another. And 3 players at each position is a good thing too.


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

The True Essence said:


> Randolph is not just going to sit in the paint on offense. He has a large repertoire of moves, including a very good jumper. He will give Curry room to work. Also Lee will get his burn regardless.
> 
> This is a very dominant front line offensively. defensively, ehhh. At least Zach can rebound. The knicks just need to find a real backup center who can block shots now.....


Isn't James a decent backup? I always thought that, but don't catch many Knicks games.

You guys got WAY better end of the deal, but we needed to dump Z-Ro to someone who would take him. He will fit in good for your team. I call at least 28/13 in the east, and yes he will be hitting up all your nice strip clubs for the first few years there. Portland has nice joints here, but NY got the best besides Vegas.

P fans think Francis wont play for the Blazers at all, I hope he does and I hope he pulls his head out of his ars and notices the chance he has in Portland... but many disagree.

Anyhow... good luck, I think your in the playoffs next year if all stay healthy. I'm stoked to get Frye off the bench and lookin forward to games.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

BenDavis503 said:


> You guys got WAY better end of the deal, but we needed to dump Z-Ro to someone who would take him. He will fit in good for your team. I call at least 28/13 in the east, and yes he will be hitting up all your nice strip clubs for the first few years there. Portland has nice joints here, but NY got the best besides Vegas.


Have you been to NY lately? They clean up the strip clubs during the Guiliani era 42nd street isn't the same, they don't have them out in the open like they used to.
All he has to do is ask A-Rod what happens if he is caught hanging out in strip clubs. lol


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

It's going to be verrrrry interesting to see how Curry and Randolph try to fit together on the low block. I remember a problem in the early/mid nineties on the Hawks, when Dominique Wilkins and Kevin Willis both wanted to always set up on the left block - which led to some chemistry problems as well as offensive flow issues.


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

knicks seem to be going for a combo of offensive guys who can't play defense and defensive guys who can't score. and it's and endless cycle of trading unwanted pieces for unwanted pieces. more accumaltion of pieces as opposed to building a team. they are a team clearly less than the sum of their parts.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

KVIP112 said:


> IMO we got the better end of the trade. WE now have 2 low post scorers and those are hard to come by in the NBA now. We have one of the best frontcourts in teh East. IMO this is what the lineup should be...
> PG-Marbury
> SG-Richardson
> SF-Jeffries
> ...


We just traded for Demetrius Nichols too. So releasing Dickau gives us 16.


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

Yeah I know that now. I think I made the post before anybody found out. But I think Jones and Dickau are gonna be bought out because they have expiring contracts and were just fillers to get Randolph and rid of Francis, which IMO is a very good move. We upgraded at PF and got rid of Stevie's contract. Also people are saying that the deal was bad for many reasons but they are just haters because it's not true. One reason is they are saying that Curry and Randolph won't co-exist because they are the same player. That's not true. Randolph has an excellent jumpshot and can play away from the basket as well as overpower his defender down low. Curry will definitely get his shots in and so will Randolph because of how many double teams it should create, if any at all, the opposition will give up points either way. Another reason is that Randolph is worse on defense. Not true. Both Frye and Randolph suck on defense and there was neither a loss or a gain with defense at the PF spot in this deal. Zach Randolph has more steals than Frye but Frye has more blocks. Frye is soft and has no down low game as of yet, Randolph has a jumpshot and tremendous low post moves. Also Zach Randolph can rebound the ball where Channing Frye can at some stretches but he is soft at going up for rebounds. Another is the long term contract, Are we ever going to be able to sign a free agent without a sign and trade anyways? No. We are going to be over the cap but atleast we got rid of Steve Francis 20 mil for 12ppg contract and got a bigger one about 15 mil per year for a proven, young 20 and 10 BIG MAN?! That sounds like a good deal for the Knicks to me!


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Dumb trade*

It doesn't matter that Channing was bad at defense and it doesn't matter that he wasn't a dominant low post scorer. The facts are that we were a bad defensive team and this doesn't help us at all. 

Defensively....no gain and maybe a loss depending on how Frye ends up. he's far from a finished product. neutral at best

Offensively.....we add redundancy to an offense lacking ball movement and outside shooting and become even more deficient from the perimeter. negative

He brings something we didn't need and we give up something we did. A good jump shooter? How about just under 42% eFG%? And where the hell did you get the idea he is a good defender? More steals than Frye? What a surprise.....how many more minutes did he play? I'm no hater but this guy is just not what we need. A bad fit. I suspect the other poster suggesting a future trade is right. He is worth more than Frye at this point.


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

WOW! You're one of the biggest haters on this board I'm imagining. I dont post here often so I'm not sure if you're serious or being sarcastic. 

Frye sucks at D so does Randolph. Frye can't rebound for ****e, Randolph can. Frye is softer than TP, Randolph is not. Randolph and Frye, can both shoot. We didn't lose any shooting in this deal so IDK what you're talkign about there either. Francis a shooter? One GW three vs the Wiz and now he's a shooter. Frye the shooter, just as good as Randolph. Even if you count Dickau in this trade, he's the best 3 point shooter that was in the deal. 42% is that supposed to be bad? He shoots from far range too, look at his threes, like 29% for a PF? That's pretty good. He can shoot he just shoots more than Frye that's why his percentage is lower. If you're saying that we need a shooter for a PF and not a rebounder or low post scorer along with shooting than you're nuts. And i said he sucked at D and he can steal better but Frye can block better but they both suck. Just because you're a hater you don't need to put ******* words in my mouth to make me sound like IDK what I'm talking about. *****Family board.

Truknicksfan


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

how many teams with 2 volume post scoring threats have been successful? it's hard to get the sum of your parts with 2 guys who do most of their damage down low. add to that that marbury gets worse and worse the more he has to dump the ball down low. add to that the defensive deficiencies and lack of shotblocking in general, and it's hard to see that this is the plan for this team. 

the trade may make them marginally better by virtue of additional talent and scoring punch, but it keeps them a very flawed team with a flawed makeup.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: I really don't see where we improve*



alphaorange said:


> as a team. Lee is a much better rebounder. Randolph is much slower and will hamper the running game. He'll have to share the paint with Curry (which will hinder both). Randolph is a horrible defender which is the last thing Curry needs next to him. How does he make us better? If Frye was our center...absolutely, but with Eddy, it just doesn't make sense.


Randolph operates on the right block while Curry operates on the left block. I did not like the move at first but what this trade ultimately does is make either side for us a strong side and open up the game a hell of alot more. These guys are going to learn how to pass and move the ball but it might be something to attempt. Worst case scenario, he gives us more options than Francis and Frye in trade talks.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: I really don't see where we improve*



alphaorange said:


> as a team. Lee is a much better rebounder. Randolph is much slower and will hamper the running game. He'll have to share the paint with Curry (which will hinder both). Randolph is a horrible defender which is the last thing Curry needs next to him. How does he make us better? If Frye was our center...absolutely, but with Eddy, it just doesn't make sense.


Wazup Alpha, you said it best. Alot of Knick-Fans want change from last season and any kind of change seems to make them happy. 
However Curry & Zack have a problem with "PASSING THE BALL" to teammates, and getting back on DEFENSE. 

If Head Coach Isiah Thomas would have used Channing Frye at the Center Position and gave Frye half the training attention that was given to Curry throughout the past season than Channing Frye would've been the Knicks untouchable Player. It should not be a suprise to anyone when the "Greg Oden & Channing Frye" Frontcourt Tandem start making BIG Strives in the Strong-Foward Western Conference 2 to 3 seasons from now (Look at Camby in Denver whom the Knicks got to Tandem up with Patrick Ewing). 

David Lee has proved in the last two seasons that he is the BEST Bigman Tandem for Eddy Curry, whether at the SF or PF position. 
Isiah Thomas has made another wrong move trading for a player who will not give him any respect (as President/Coach) if he dont Start him and give him plenty of playingtime while making him the first or second option as the team scorer. 
Zack Randolph maybe is a great starter but when it comes to Starting with "Eddy Curry & Marbury" both their past career starting lineups did a 100% much better without them in the lineup (That is a NBA FACT!). 

The Knicks best lineup next season if Isiah chose to use it will be C-David Lee, PF-Zack, SF-Balkman, SG-Crawford, and PG-Collins.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

KVIP112 said:


> WOW! You're one of the biggest haters on this board I'm imagining. I dont post here often so I'm not sure if you're serious or being sarcastic.
> 
> Frye sucks at D so does Randolph. Frye can't rebound for ****e, Randolph can. Frye is softer than TP, Randolph is not. Randolph and Frye, can both shoot. We didn't lose any shooting in this deal so IDK what you're talkign about there either. Francis a shooter? One GW three vs the Wiz and now he's a shooter. Frye the shooter, just as good as Randolph. Even if you count Dickau in this trade, he's the best 3 point shooter that was in the deal. 42% is that supposed to be bad? He shoots from far range too, look at his threes, like 29% for a PF? That's pretty good. He can shoot he just shoots more than Frye that's why his percentage is lower. If you're saying that we need a shooter for a PF and not a rebounder or low post scorer along with shooting than you're nuts. And i said he sucked at D and he can steal better but Frye can block better but they both suck. Just because you're a hater you don't need to put ******* words in my mouth to make me sound like IDK what I'm talking about. *****Family board.
> 
> Truknicksfan


*Real Funny,* the same comments was said about Marcus Camby. 
And when Coach JVG made Camby play on the outside like Isiah Thomas just did to Channing Frye this past season, G.M. Ernie Grunfield came down to Practice and punched Coach JVG in the face and got Fired. 

What Isiah Thomas did to *Channing Frye *this past season upset Q.Rich, Lee, Nate, and Crawford, so it should'nt have been a suprise when these three Players got season ending injuries at the start of the second half of the season, or the Knicks longest losing streak after Isiah Thomas was given his extension...


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

Well they got Zach Randolph in return so I bet they're more happy than they were with Frye. I know I would be.


----------



## hoojacks (Aug 12, 2004)

I don't think Eddy and Zbo will have trouble co-existing. Randolph never hangs around the low postm he's always on the outide right block. When he gets the ball, then he'll back down and either shoot a jumper or go into the lane and flip up a shot that usually goes in, if it doesn't, then he alot of times gets an offensive rebound putback. But he's only down there to shoot or rebound, he always starts his moves from way out.

The problem with that is that he gives time for double and triple teams to come over while he's backing down and he doesn't always pass out resulting in turnovers. He's gotten much better at this though and should continue to improve. And he is a good shooter, he'll make some big shots for sure, and take some stupid ones too.

All you have to do is remember that he was playing as the go to guy on an up and coming team in the west, and still averaged 23 and 12. In the east, he's going to destroy teams. He's got a big heart and a good motor and is a good option for a clutch shot. Clutch FTs, too. I can remember maybe 2 times he's missed crucial late game FTs.

As for Lee, hopefully he finds minutes. He's got stud written all over him, I was hoping we would get him if we did a trade with you guys and not Frye.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

Either Lee or Balkman have to start at the three and if Lee starts, he has to really work on his blocking. Otherwise the Knicks will have gone to being the worst defensive team in the league. They should really shop Richardson.


----------



## Five5even (Jun 15, 2007)

urwhatueati8god said:


> Either Lee or Balkman have to start at the three and if Lee starts, he has to really work on his blocking. Otherwise the Knicks will have gone to being the worst defensive team in the league. They should really shop Richardson.



Agreed. The Knicks better find a way to get a solid inside defender otherwise teams will score 100+ on them a game.

I love zach offensively, he was great for portland, but defensively he was a liability. He averaged 10 rebounds a game, however that was off of his own misses alot of times. He scraps for rebounds, so if he is put outside and lets Curry take the post more often then his rebounds will likely go down.

I cannot refute zachs talent on offense. Tim Duncan said this earlier this year after a blazer game:

"He's the toughest man i've had to guard all year"

Zach is going to demand touches to be effective. I hope Curry is prepared to give up some shots to Zach because i can promise you Zach is much more of a force offensively than Curry. We will just have to see if they can share the basketball between them.

Defensively i have to say you guys are hosed. You might want to think about trading for a prospect like Bynum.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*If you are looking for your 3*

to do your shot blocking, you're in serious trouble. There is not a single guy, including AK-47, Wallace, and Smith, that are capable of neutralizing the lack of defense by TWO other front court players. Even if they were, we don't have one of them.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

what this could mean is that we get kobe bryant. I really don't want to give up David, but that's not up to me to decide.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

i think this only solidifies his role as a spark off the bench , i dont be;ieve his minutes change much next season , i think both zach and curry play less minutes than they did last season because the need to always have a legit post presence was filled soley by them on their respective teams, on the knicks next season their minutes wont need to be as heavy because they have each other to take up the slack.

his biggest competitors for minutes will likely be balkman and jeffries....apparently Thomas is now of he beleif to make his rotation in training camp and stick to it.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: If you are looking for your 3*



alphaorange said:


> to do your shot blocking, you're in serious trouble. There is not a single guy, including AK-47, Wallace, and Smith, that are capable of neutralizing the lack of defense by TWO other front court players. Even if they were, we don't have one of them.


Alpha,as you very well know,defense is a team effort and you do not need a shot blocker to be a great defensve squad.However you do need 5 guys committed to getting after the ball,communicating and giving 101%.

If you take a look at the Chicago Bulls,the front line was certainly not known for its shot blocking.In fact Dennis Rodman never avg 1 block per game,and Luc Longley was not much better...The key to that group defensively was a collective group effort,and Jordan/Pippen and Rodman were supreme athletes...

With that said,Zeke needs to surround Curry/Zack with guys that move their feet,keep their opponents in front of them,and are chomping at the bit to shut guys down...

Balkman is a good start,even Jeffries should work.The question is our backcourt,and as Clyde says,we simply cant have our backcourt playing matador D.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*I don't disagree*

In fact, I have embraced the ideal of TEAM defense here for quite a while. Others have focused on the acquisition of a Josh Smith, for example. I just don't see three motivated players making up for 2 very bad help defenders. JMO


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

Heres the problem the Knicks will have with Randolph and Curry. These two guys aren't interchangeable players. Meaning if you put Lee, Curry and Randolph together, you can't have Randolph nor Curry guarding a SF. They are glue to whichever C/PF player you can think of. The problem with that is, you will have Lee not in the blocks grabbing rebounds which is his strong suit. Lee can guard SFs but his perimeter defense isn't all that great, it will be tough to guard a SF that has perimeter skills.

If you have a Balkman, Curry and Ranolph combination, it is a better suited combination because Balkman can play the perimeters as well as Qrich. The problem here is that other than Balkman, teams can easily drive to the basket. Who is going to stop an opposing player to the basket and who will greet that player? No one.

Its already tough for Curry to play interior defense, imagine Randolph and Curry's interior defense as well as help defense. Randolph is not a great weakside helper as well as Curry. They do not rotate as well as you would like, the best weakside helpers are Jeffries, Balkman and Lee. 

I think IT will have a combo of Randolph and Curry for the first 7 mins of the game and then you will see a rotation of Lee, Ranolph and Curry with the occasional Balkman/Jeffries if a team decides to go small and run.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Disagree...*

I agree that both are horrible defenders, but I disagree that Lee will get that amount of time. Curry and Zach both will play 35 plus. My guess is that Lee will average less than 30 minutes a game, and probably closer to 25.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

There is very little chance David Lee starts with the bookends....


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: Disagree...*



alphaorange said:


> I agree that both are horrible defenders, but I disagree that Lee will get that amount of time. Curry and Zach both will play 35 plus. My guess is that Lee will average less than 30 minutes a game, and probably closer to 25.


I disagree with you there dog. Isiah stated during Zach Randolph's press conf that Lee will benefit playing alongside Curry, than Frye did. He also stated that he does not see the Zach deal as a result of Lee's minutes being limited. He perfers Lee to come off the bench and bring the energy. Lee=6th man of the year, he will be our Anthony Mason, without the defensive intensity. 
We sha'll see when the season starts whether or not Isiah is telling the truth, but I'm a give him the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

hoojacks said:


> I don't think Eddy and Zbo will have trouble co-existing. Randolph never hangs around the low postm he's always on the outide right block. When he gets the ball, then he'll back down and either shoot a jumper or go into the lane and flip up a shot that usually goes in, if it doesn't, then he alot of times gets an offensive rebound putback. But he's only down there to shoot or rebound, he always starts his moves from way out.
> 
> The problem with that is that he gives time for double and triple teams to come over while he's backing down and he doesn't always pass out resulting in turnovers. He's gotten much better at this though and should continue to improve. And he is a good shooter, he'll make some big shots for sure, and take some stupid ones too.
> 
> ...



*With the above said, we must remember that David Lee plays all three of the BIGmen position well on bothsides of the court.* 

The above post points out that when you watched Zack Randolph offensive performance he is the outside threat Bigman the Knicks need with Low post Curry. But he will get double when backing into the paint which he always force the shot. This is where Curry can be a BIG Threat if Zack knew how to PASS the ball. 

Zack Randolph scoring from outside is what this Knick Team could use however his shooting percentage would have to stay above 50% for this Knick Team to do well. 
For Zack Randolph & Eddy Curry to do well as an "Inside & Outside Tandem" both have to work on their "PASSING-GAME" to each other, plus Curry have to learn how to catch the ball without making it a turnover, and Zack have to learn how to throw the ball without making it a turn over (*they both average close to 4 turnovers each per game, mainly on catching and throwing the ball.).* 

Knicks Assistant Coach Herb Williams and Mark Aquire will have a hard task of a job this comming season to get the "Curry & Zack" Frontcourt Tandem to work together just on offense. *They both will NEED for David Lee to START at the SF-Position just for Lee's great Passing-Game for both of them to be a success on offense.* 

*The Knicks Frontcourt Defense of Curry & Zack will need all the Hustling-Rebound and Blocking-Out Skillz of David Lee at the SF-Position.* 
When Knick opositions go small-frontcourt the Knicks will have to take out Curry for Balkman, or take out both Curry & Zack for *a lineup of C/PF-Lee, PF/SF-Balkman, and SF/SG-Q.Richardson, with Crawford and Nate in the backcourt causing a combo-guard havoc on offense/defense.* 
So what that this lineup would have Isiah Thomas So-Call Star Players (Curry, Zack, Marbury, and Jefferies) all sitting on the bench watching the Knicks WIN. A WIN is a WIN is a Knick WIN without *"SAVE-FACE"* Coaching... 

*P.S.* If the Knicks Start the 2007-8 Season without David Lee in the Starting Lineup, or with no attention of ever putting David Lee into the Starting Lineup the Knicks will have another SOUR Season. For not putting the BEST Complimentary Player on this Knick-Team with all his teammates into the Starting-Lineup again (David Lee). 
*David Lee was the BEST Knick Player in the Starting Lineup for Coach Larry Brown and Coach Isiah Thomas (consecutive WINS). *


----------

